# Eneloop USB Charger & Mobile Booster - Sweetness



## Bones (Jan 11, 2008)

I've always thought the Eneloop USB charger was exceptional in both design and function:

http://www.sanyo.co.jp ... 0704/0418-1e.html

It now appears to have a sibling that's exceptional as well:

http://www.sanyo.co.jp ... 0709/0904-1e.html

Although the latter two models referred to in the press release both have lithium-ion batteries, they can only function as mobile boosters.

However, the first model referenced can function as both a mobile booster and a USB charger for the Eneloop and other NiMH AA and AAA cells.










It doesn't appear that Sanyo followed Energizer's lead with the DUO by including an AC to USB adaptor with the KBC-E1S, but one can be had for a pittance on eBay:

http://search.ebay.com ... USB-AC-adapter-All

I think it's worth noting that the eBay prices on these things are significantly lower than those most commonly found elsewhere, even after factoring in delivery charges.

There are also kits available on eBay that include a 12 volt DC to USB auto adaptor. They even come in white, mostly because they're intended for the iPod crowd.

Methinks the KBC-E1S is going to look good sitting next to my trusty MQN05:

http://images-amazon.com ... 1G3pnj1JwL.jpg


----------



## VidPro (Jan 11, 2008)

i like that enloop to USB one, mabey a 5V type charger that finnaly works with ni-mhy fully  *KBC-E1S*
charge more than one set of enloops with it using USB, then when you need USB power OUT start stuffing the enloops back in, works for me.

but the li-ion ones i still dont "jive" with , only because why charge a li-ion with a li-ion loosing 25% of it in the process, when you could just hook it up to the device itself and run it that way :shrug: its just me i am sure , but double conversion as opposed to direct connection just makes me think of Changing/modding something.
most of this electronics junk just needs more original capacity, or super batteries as an option, 4 hours runtime BAH !

also i think that when you need emergency power, the last thing you need is for that emergency power item to be discharged itself :thinking:
it just doesnt "feel right" . umm Charge a charger ? okkkayyy

a emergency or portable charger needs to be able to run off of something you can PUT in it, and keep putting in it, untill all your charged sources are empty. it also needs to run off of anything. so when i am 100 miles in the boondies, and i got some dusty old alkie cells from the "General store", i can get some sort of charge. 
been there done that, electronic geek backpaking in the middle of nowheresville.


----------



## tslrc (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a couple USB to mini USB cables for an MP3 player and a camera, to Xfer data, are there different ones for data versus power ones to charge a phone, I always wondered this.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 11, 2008)

nice, I've been looking for the USB charger to use when traveling, but I think I'll hold out for this when it becomes available.


----------



## VidPro (Jan 11, 2008)

tslrc said:


> I have a couple USB to mini USB cables for an MP3 player and a camera, to Xfer data, are there different ones for data versus power ones to charge a phone, I always wondered this.


 
i use DATA ones to charge with.
the "spec" stuff for USB is to be able to transfer power AND data, up to 500ma of power. Some usb wall chargers work faster than a computer usb, becuase your not supposed to try and draw more than 500ma from a computer. wheras a propriatary connection to thier device (using the same cable) can work faster.

data cables even the thin rollup ones are completly capable of the 500ma.

so most every "data" usb cable will work on almost every usb device in some way, and pass power through.

then i have seen some that they limit the quantity untill you ADD in the power TO the usb cable via a power in jack, to increase the charging rate when on a computer. they do that and have both worlds, the usb connection and 500ma, or adding in power for a faster charge.

some computer devices wont attempt ANY power consumption, from the USB data cable at all, requiring thier Own power, they just dont connect the usb power up in any way, because they run off of external power. like say a printer or a scanner, they might use the power as a "signal" but not attempt to be powered up with it. they still use the same CABLE that is capable of power, they just dont use power from it.

the connection to power is all the same, the limitations, if any, are to avoid drawing more power off the computer than "specs" for the computer.


----------



## radellaf (Jan 11, 2008)

http://flashlightnews.org/story1013.shtml
http://duracell.com/precharged/

Duracell has released a similar device, based around 4xAA. There's a video at the duracell URL and a review at the flashlightnews one.

Personally, I don't really "get it", because out of all my stuff, I have _one_ USB powered/chargeable device, my iPod. For the rest I'd need a 120V inverter. I mean, I could probably dig up a USB->Sanyo phone charger, but not something for a Canon or Sony LiIon camera batt.

Furthermore, in a power out, I need light, hot water, and a stove, not a bloody iPod, phone, or digicam.

----
Then there's also:
http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...054&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7684054
from Digipower
http://www.semsons.com/pocpowban.html
The Semson's "pocket power bank"
http://store.makezine.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKMINTY
The MintyBoost, a DIY electronics kit
http://news.sel.sony.com/en/press_room/consumer/computer_peripheral/release/28428.html
Sony has a new one called the "energy link"

and I can't find an URL, but Wal mart has a cheap one hanging by all the DigiPower and Kodak chargers. Just AA->USB power, not a charger.

I'd love a good solar AA/AAA charger, but the Eneloop one with the liIon inside is just silly. Maybe now I can find solar->usb and then use a usb AA charger. iPowerUS has a NiMH charger to go with their solar pack, but I remember reading the manual and finding something funky about how it works that had me change my mind.


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 11, 2008)

If the mobile thing is mini-USB only, I'm SOL now that my Razr is toast. My new Samsung uses some weird proprietary input plug.

Isn't there a decent quality AA(s) cellphone charger out there that comes with a plethora of input plugs?


----------



## shadowjk (Jan 11, 2008)

My cellphone's 1100mAh (or somthing like that) battery only lasts about 2 - 4 hours when streaming shoutcast from internet, something I like to do while doing work, which lasts for 8 hours plus the drive there and back. Battery lasts maybe 6-8 hours with the display always on and running the GPS navigation software.

I like the idea of keeping it fed with a bunch of nimh instead of having to shutdown, swap its battery and reboot it again, something that takes several minutes...

For power outages at home I've got SLA to charge things with 

So I think these AA->Charge things are popping up specifically because all these devices have inadequate runtime on their own batteries...


----------



## Bones (Jan 11, 2008)

VidPro said:


> a emergency or portable charger needs to be able to run off of something you can PUT in it, and keep putting in it, untill all your charged sources are empty. it also needs to run off of anything. so when i am 100 miles in the boondies, and i got some dusty old alkie cells from the "General store", i can get some sort of charge.
> been there done that, electronic geek backpaking in the middle of nowheresville.



You make a most excellent point VidPro, and one which I never considered.

I've just added it to the the list of reasons why I like the KBC-E1S.

Okay, they would be more accurately described as a list of justifications and excuses to purchase one...


----------



## tslrc (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation VidPro, I believe I understand all of it. 

So does the computer limit the potential draw to 500 Ma in any way? :shrug: Or can a device overdraw on power from the USB and burn up the port?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## VidPro (Jan 12, 2008)

tslrc said:


> Thanks for the explanation VidPro, I believe I understand all of it.
> 
> So does the computer limit the potential draw to 500 Ma in any way? :shrug: Or can a device overdraw on power from the USB and burn up the port?
> 
> ...



i have a burnt port, not sure what caused it. it might depend (like everything) on what was done to prevent that or regulate it. mabey i popped one of them teeney fuses.


----------



## radellaf (Jan 12, 2008)

I tried streaming Pandora net radio on my phone, but the weird headphone jack is a pain (need adapter or special phones). But, good point. I did get an AA->iPod adapter for a long plane trip. Haven't used _that_ since they put a fix in the firmware to let me drop the backlight brightness on the 5th gen from burn-your-eyes-out down to something more watchable that runs twice as long. Then in gen 5.5, they put in a BRIGHTER backlight....well, guess you can turn that down even further.




swxb12 said:


> If the mobile thing is mini-USB only, I'm SOL now that my Razr is toast. My new Samsung uses some weird proprietary input plug.
> 
> Isn't there a decent quality AA(s) cellphone charger out there that comes with a plethora of input plugs?



http://shop.datexx.com/Merchant2/me...Product_Code=USB-DA00&Category_Code=LEDLights

"Power Management Accessory for Outback (LED-98), SuperBattery (LED-99) and UltraBattery (BT-2200). BT-USB-AA. 

This allows you to charge your cell phone from your computer via USB. 

Samsung SPH-A880, SPH-A560, SPH-A840, SPH-A920, MM-A700, SPH-A460,SPH-A500, SPH-A600,SPH-A620, SPH-A660,VM-A680,SPH-N240,SPH-N270 "....and on and on.


----------



## Bones (Jan 12, 2008)

Kremer said:


> nice, I've been looking for the USB charger to use when traveling, but I think I'll hold out for this when it becomes available.



Fortunately, it's getting somewhat easier to circumvent Sanyo's apparent reluctance to simultaneously release their products worldwide.

These vendors all indicate they will ship internationally:

http://www.onlineshop.com.sg .. products id=4565

http://search.ebay.com ... usb-charger-booster

http://store.yahoo.co.jp ... eneloop-kb.html

Costly, and inherently more risky, but viable options nonetheless.

If it takes Sanyo as long to get their Eneloop mobile boosters into the North American market as it did their first USB charger, I may well give one of these vendors a try.


----------



## koala (Jan 13, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165664

This ain't the booster just the first Sanyo USB charger.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 14, 2008)

So let me see if I got this right

This is a USB Eneloop charger that is also a USB power source/booster?

Is there a 4AA version? I am looking for something to store 4AA batteries for use in my flashlights that can double as a cell charger


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 14, 2008)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> This is a USB Eneloop charger that is also a USB power source/booster?
> 
> Is there a 4AA version? I am looking for something to store 4AA batteries for use in my flashlights that can double as a cell charger


The Duracell Mobile Charger may be what you are looking for. It is a 4 AA charger that works as a USB power source when filled with 4 charged AA cells.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 14, 2008)

I've found a little info in the duracell charger, and it looks pretty large. Here's something I just ran across, I might pick one up:

Tekkeon MP1550

4xAA usb charger/power supply.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, the Tekkeon does look very compact.

The Duracell charger does more though, so that may be compensation to some for its increased size: it can be powered from the mains for charging and for USB power output, and it (I think) has four individual charging channels where the Tekkeon has two pairs.


----------



## Bones (Jan 14, 2008)

koala said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165664
> 
> This ain't the booster just the first Sanyo USB charger.



Thanks for the link to your thread on the first USB charger koala.

I think it worth mentioning that your initial assessment of its capabilities was spot on.

It was the Sanyo site in Hong Kong that finally posted its specific credentials, confirming that it does indeed have the full suite of controls inherent in most Sanyo chargers:

http://www.sanyohk.com ... code=ldipwrw

Scroll down to the bottom of this page for expansion:

http://www.energy.sanyo.com.sg/chargerproduct ... control


----------



## koala (Jan 14, 2008)

I think it was outsourced, not made by Sanyo, just rebranded. But as long as it is not a timer and not a 2cell charger I am happy.


----------



## Bones (Jan 14, 2008)

koala said:


> I think it was outsourced, not made by Sanyo, just rebranded.



Interesting.

What is the original brand?

I haven't seen anything else to date the resembles it.


----------



## koala (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Bones,

It's Phihong who makes them. Check out the circuit board picture by ViRen below.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176305

I am not sure who makes the USB chargers, it could be Sanyo themself who designed it.


----------



## carmatic (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont think that this actually was intended as an emergency power supply, by the look of sanyo's website it was more intended as an additional channel of distributing energy, i.e. you have a laptop and a camera which takes AA's, instead of buying AA primaries and throwing them away after theyre spent you charge your eneloops from your laptop instead, and effectively your charging both your laptop and your camera batteries from the single source of your laptop charger

true emergency power supplies can range from stuff like that Tekkeon AA power bank to wind up chargers which sometimes come with LEDS to double as a portable torch as well... hopefully one day we get to play with the military stuff where they have piezoelectric or magnetic-mechanical things in shoes , like they describe in https://www.media.mit.edu/resenv/pubs/papers/98_08_PP_wearcon_final.pdf ... charge your batteries just by walking around!


----------



## VidPro (Jan 15, 2008)

have you ever tried to use the usual crank generator to charge a battery, i am waiting till a "nuclear war emergency" to want to do that :huh:

400ma per hour, at the 5v. trying to charge my PDA with a crank, with a 1300ma battery providing 4 hours of use, would take 3HOURS of cranking, i lasted 15 minutes. and the plastic crank might last a total of 10 hours before it falls apart.

if a crank generator will work for an emergency, it would have to be a good one, not the usual one claimed to charge a cell phone. and it would have to be a dire emergency 

for 3 hours of cranking, a solar pannel comes in much handier

course if you need 1-2 minutes of talk time on a cell phone, it will do that.

Signed Laz Y Tech


----------



## flasherByNight (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone ever find this thing Stateside???
(The AA version)

Warehouse123 lists it....but my googlefu says they're a bit sketchy


----------



## Bones (Feb 9, 2010)

flasherByNight said:


> Anyone ever find this thing Stateside???
> (The AA version)
> 
> Warehouse123 lists it....but my googlefu says they're a bit sketchy



I purchased from an eBay vendor, can't remember which one, but this one looks better than most:

http://cgi.ebay.com ... item=250493183964

Although off-shore, they're a joint venture which includes Hewlett-Packard according to their listing.

flasherByNight has seen this, but for anyone else considering the KBC-E1S, here's a few comments I posted after receiving mine:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... post3041777
.


----------



## NutSAK (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr Happy said:


> Yes, the Tekkeon does look very compact.
> 
> The Duracell charger does more though, so that may be compensation to some for its increased size: it can be powered from the mains for charging and for USB power output, and it (I think) has four individual charging channels where the Tekkeon has two pairs.



The Tekkeon MP1550 works well as a regulated power source. However, you should be sure your batteries are depleted before you attempt to charge them with the unit. From what I understand it only does a timed charge, so it will overcharge your batteries if you try to just "top" them off. The manual states that it is highly recommended that you only charge fully depleted batteries.

I just bought the Tekkeon a few days ago, and I sure wish I had known about the Sanyo unit at the time. However, I like the Tekkeon as a power source, since you can use two or four AAs.


----------



## WildChild (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried this new version?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Sanyo-eneloop-ba..._Electronics_Batteries_Chargers#ht_2116wt_899

[EDIT]Just ordered it... I'll see! [/EDIT]


----------



## WildChild (Aug 28, 2010)

Received it today! 3 days between Japan and Canada... I've never seen the postal system going that fast before!

My first test was with a 1st gen iPod Touch with the included new version Eneloops. Batteries were depleted when the iPod was charged 3/4 full. Not bad as it's only a "booster". 

The stick booster itself seems well built and is made in Japan. Pictures coming later!


----------



## mfm (Aug 28, 2010)

WildChild said:


> Received it today! 3 days between Japan and Canada... I've never seen the postal system going that fast before!
> 
> My first test was with a 1st gen iPod Touch with the included new version Eneloops. Batteries were depleted when the iPod was charged 3/4 full. Not bad as it's only a "booster".
> 
> The stick booster itself seems well built and is made in Japan. Pictures coming later!



I bought the KBC-E1A which was the released at the same time as the stick booster, it has the same boost function as the stick booster but comes with two 1500-cycle eneloops and can also function as a charger from USB (with individual channels).

On two fully charged eneloops it charged my iPhone 3GS from 19% to 59%, and I kind of regret that I didn't buy the version with a 5000 mAh Li-Ion battery instead (which was twice the price).


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 28, 2010)

mfm said:


> On two fully charged eneloops it charged my iPhone 3GS from 19% to 59%, and I kind of regret that I didn't buy the version with a 5000 mAh Li-Ion battery instead (which was twice the price).



I would despise boosters with a internal battery with such capacity because it comes down to "charging the charger", secondly due to that high amount capacity I would of imagine it would take couple of hours to charge. Even at 1A charge rate, it would still take 5 hours or more to charge. Might charge your 3gs all the way with more power to spare but its just isn't the best way.

So instead of that 5000mAh Li-Ion booster, replace it with

http://www.tekkeon.com/products-tekcharge1550.html

Not only are they are swappable. This booster can be operate of min of 2 cells, max 4 cells (more cells the better), and you have an effective way to utilize 4000mAh with 2 sets of eneloop, yet gets charged half the time using your existing charger to charge the cells. By the way. This booster also serves as a NiMh charger. Charges in pairs of 2-4. Charging rate ranges from 500mAh-700mAh depending of the power source its coming from. and its cheaper on Amazon and newegg

Plus it can charge a iphone 3g from dead to fully charge with power to spare for another round on a single set of 4AA eneloops

I also despise booster that uses only 2 Cells=horrible efficiency. Now that is what a call an emergency booster that gets the job done well!


----------



## WildChild (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't mind the 2AA version. Smaller and I can use my entire supply of NiMH batteries if needed. Anyway, it's not meant to be the primary power source to recharge a device.


----------



## mfm (Aug 28, 2010)

MarioJP said:


> I would despise boosters with a internal battery with such capacity because it comes down to "charging the charger", secondly due to that high amount capacity I would of imagine it would take couple of hours to charge. Even at 1A charge rate, it would still take 5 hours or more to charge. Might charge your 3gs all the way with more power to spare but its just isn't the best way.
> 
> So instead of that 5000mAh Li-Ion booster, replace it with
> 
> http://www.tekkeon.com/products-tekcharge1550.html


Too big and the charger is better in the KBC-E1A. The only "emergencies" I need it for charging during 12 hour intercontinental flights and maybe some other travels, and I must be able to charge it in my hotel room with my laptop (I certainly won't bring another charger with me). I guess this mobile booster is enough though, I could always bring two extra Eneloops.

At home I have a 12V 60Ah UPS with USB connector if needed... and dozens of Eneloops.


----------

